# My parlor tumbler is flying!



## Cassiopeia (Oct 9, 2007)

My only tumblers recently mated and laid eggs. One hatched, and now the fledged chick is flying! Not acrobatically or for long distances, but how can he fly at all when both parents just turn flips? I know for a fact that the female tumbler laid the egg, and I'm decently sure the other tumbler, Harlequin, is the father: the chick looks like him, and Harlequin was the only other bird Reeses allowed near the nest. Is this just a genetic quirk? A stage all tumblers go through? Is Reeses mating with some bird other than Harlequin? This is my first time with tumblers, and I'm greatly confused. Any input it welcome!


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*I don't think it's a stage*



Cassiopeia said:


> My only tumblers recently mated and laid eggs. One hatched, and now the fledged chick is flying! Not acrobatically or for long distances, but how can he fly at all when both parents just turn flips? I know for a fact that the female tumbler laid the egg, and I'm decently sure the other tumbler, Harlequin, is the father: the chick looks like him, and Harlequin was the only other bird Reeses allowed near the nest. Is this just a genetic quirk? A stage all tumblers go through? Is Reeses mating with some bird other than Harlequin? This is my first time with tumblers, and I'm greatly confused. Any input it welcome!


I suppose it's possible but I don't think the bird will fly less as it matures. I can only relate about rollers that began rolling at very early ages and would do so in the coop or at times when they became alarmed and tried to fly from the roof or ground. These birds seemed as if they were inbred too far and were becoming parlor types. I'd guess that birds like this were kept and bred together until they became completely flightless. None of them ever progressed to the point of not being able to fly so I'd think that yours would never grow to that point either. Anything is possible, I suppose.

I've never raised parlor tumblers or parlor rollers so I cannot speak from experience. It is possible that this is some sort of genetic throwback but I doubt it. I would think it is more likely that the bird is crossbred with a flying breed.

Bill


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken, Parlor Tumblers are supposed to be kept in small cages, or ground cages low to the ground, to prevent flying. They're meant to 'roll' on the ground and not fly hardly at all. In fact most will walk around on the ground if it isn't rolling, and should be easy to catch. if the flock is allowed to fly as high, far, and as much as they want, you'll eventually have tumblers that fly and not tumble. Or at least that's what my dad has always told me. He had them when he was my age, so they might have changed since then. Being young he may have just gotten excited and just....flew. With age he may settle down and only flip like the parents. As long as he isn't flying too high or too far, I wouldn't be concerned. I'd just watch and see what happens.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hi Becky*

I've been to lofts of people who raise parlors and they never seemed to limit their ability to fly, the birds were just unable to do so. They were always on the floor. I still can't say for sure about any of this but it seems that they just are unable to fly, due to their genetics.

Bill


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Aloha Cassiopeia,

It's normal for young parlor tumblers/rollers to fly like "regular" pigeons. When they mature they will start to perform and become "grounded".


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Well, there you have it*

I never knew this about the parlor birds but I never raised them either. Interesting. Ya learn something new every day.

Bill


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Dexter,

Thank you for sharing that, I'm glad you are a member with expertise knowledge on rollers/tumblers. I appreciate all your have shared.


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Aloha Treesa,

Thank you. I'm glad that I can help with the little bit of knowlege that I have. 

Thats what I really like about this site. Everyone is open and willing to help each other out. I also have learned a lot from here.


----------



## Cassiopeia (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks! That explains a lot. I'm so glad I can ask for advice here, this place is a gift, as are all it's wonderful, bird loving members.


----------

